# Ohio Sheep Day - anyone else going?



## norseofcourse (Jul 3, 2013)

Saturday, July 13, 8am till 3:30 pm

It's at the OARDC's Sheep Unit just south of Wooster, Ohio.  Lots of neat topics, only $20 for the day, which includes lunch (lamb of course).  $10 if you're a member of the Ohio Sheep Improvement Association.  Topics include starting a small ruminant farm, lambing, weaning, alternative forages, parasite control, management practices, minerals, livestock handling, dealing with drought, and use of ruminants for weed control.  There's also supposed to be some vendors.  Sounds like a really good event!

For more information:
http://www.ohiosheep.org/ohiosheepday.html


----------

